# Logan County Fire Department Provided Use of Fire Protection Equipment Through ODNR



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

The Lakeview Fire Department of Logan County will receive a 5000-watt generator through the ODNR, Division of Forestry.More...

More...


----------

